# Force crankset spider out of true



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

Hey all, I have a 2008 sram force crankset that has had a seemingly bent spider from day one when I bought it brand new. I plan on getting a 2010 force model as a replacement. 

Does anybody know if this issue persisted onto the 2010 model? It seemed like a fairly common manufacturing defect in 2008 from what I've read in some forums.


----------



## TucsonMTB (Aug 3, 2008)

Dunno . . . but the 2009, that came on my Addict R4 is perfect.


----------

